# Zu Dick :( ?



## Haggelo (26. Juni 2009)

Hallo

bin 15 
ca. 1,74 groß
wiege in etwa 66-68 kg

Meine Frage .... bin ich zu dick ?


mfg haggelo


----------



## Stress05 (26. Juni 2009)

ja wenn du Dicken bauch hast dann bist du zu Dick wenn du klein Bisschen bauch hast bist du Mobelig wenn du kein bauch hast bist du dünne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (26. Juni 2009)

naja ich glaub eher nicht, bin erst 13, auch ca 1,70 gross und wiege nur 2 kilo weniger als du. und habe noch nie was von ueberernaehrung gehoert.


----------



## Gramarye (26. Juni 2009)

Ganz ehrlich: Nein!

mMan könnte auch den BMI ausrechnen (auch wenn der bei Minderjährigen kaum zählt), und der wäre glaub *22.8*.
Dieser WErt ist total normal und überhaupt nicht dick..


----------



## Haggelo (26. Juni 2009)

Gramarye schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: Nein!
> 
> mMan könnte auch den BMI ausrechnen (auch wenn der bei Minderjährigen kaum zählt), und der wäre glaub *22.8*.
> Dieser WErt ist total normal und überhaupt nicht dick..


Hab halt nen kleinen bauch ... Viele sagen ich bin überhaupt nicht dick und ein paar sagen ich wäre Fett :/
verunsichert einen...


----------



## Stress05 (26. Juni 2009)

wenn du ein mann bist ist egal welche Grösse 70 Kilo normal !^^^ (so hat es mein artz gesagt)  ^^


----------



## Wowneuling (26. Juni 2009)

BMI: 22.5 - das bedeutet: Normalgewicht

Normaler BMI für Ihr Alter: 17 - 24.4

Nachzurechnen auf: BMI-Rechner.net


----------



## Haggelo (26. Juni 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> wenn du ein mann bist ist egal welche Grösse 70 Kilo normal !^^^ (so hat es mein artz gesagt)  ^^


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Etwas brust ist leider auch da... aber das ist denke ich in dem alter zum teil normal :/


----------



## El Homer (26. Juni 2009)

juhu 23.1  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wiege 75 und bin 1,83 m groß
und gehe regelmäßig ins Fittnessstudio  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Juni 2009)

Das ist meiner Meinung nach weder dick, noch dünn. Eigentlich hast du Idealgewicht.


----------



## Grushdak (26. Juni 2009)

Ohne diesen BMI Rechner, der anscheinend momentan eh nicht geht,
gibt es ne ganz einfache Formel.

Man nehme seine Größe und ziehe einen Meter ab.
So hat man den Wert für das Mittelgewicht.

Bin 170 cm und wiege so 71 kg.
Nach der Formel sollte ich Normalgewicht haben.

Mein Patenkind meinte vor nem Jahr, daß ich wohl ich im 3. Monat wäre.^^
Und wenn mir wer sagt, ich hätte nen Bauch, sage ich nur: Nee ... nur 'nen Hohlkreuz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps. Das Alter ist dabei überhaupt nicht maßgebend.

greetz


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Juni 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Ohne diesen BMI Rechner, der anscheinend momentan eh nicht geht,
> gibt es ne ganz einfache Formel.
> 
> Man nehme seine Größe und ziehe einen Meter ab.
> ...



Das kann garnicht gehen. o.O

Ich bin 180, müsste also ca. 80 Kilo wiegen. Demnach hab ich 20 Kg zu wenig auf den Rippen...


----------



## Deathstyle (26. Juni 2009)

Ich bin 1,82m und wiege 77kg, allerdings hab ich im letzten jahr knapp 9kg zugenommen durch Training.. also ich finde nicht das du zu viel wiegst..
Ich mein es kommt aber auch drauf an wo das Gewicht steckt, aber du wächst eh noch, also würd ich mir darüber nicht so die Gedanken machen.


----------



## Wowneuling (26. Juni 2009)

1.) Die Regel Körpergröße in cm - 100 = Idealgewicht wurde bis in das späte 20.Jahrundert als Ermittlung zum Idealgewicht herangezogen. Mittlerweile wurde es durch den wesentlich genaueren Body-Mass-Index ersetzt.
2.) Der BMI ist für Menschen unter 18 Jahren eher ungeeignet. Durch die individuelle Entwicklung, welche bei einigen früher bei einigen später einsetzt, kann es dort zu gravierenden Unterschieden kommen. Daher ist der BMI erst ab ca. 18 Jahren wirklich relevant.
3.) Das Gewicht sagt im Prinzip herzlich wenig aus. Vitali Klitschko als Beispiel hätte einen BMI von 27,7. Demnach ein deutliches *Übergewicht* mit dem Trend zur Adipositas _(Fettleibigkeit)_. Ich denke es wird klar, was ich damit ausdrücken will?!
4.) Der Körperfettanteil sollte für jeden abnehmwilligen das Maß der Orientierung sein. Nicht das Körpergewicht. Der Körperfettanteil kann, zumindest tendenziell, per Körperfettwaage ermittelt werden_ (gibt es bereits für ~ 20&#8364_. Diese sind zwar aufgrund ihrer Bauweise nicht sehr genau (+/- 3-5% Abweichung sind die Regel), zeigen aber zumindest Tendenzen an. Eine exakte Körperfettmessung kann nur ein Arzt durchführen.
5.) Menschen die dich darauf hinweisen zu dick zu sein, sollten dir gestohlen bleiben. Ein Mensch nach seinem Körperbau zu bewerten, zieht vielleicht in der 1. - 6. Klasse. Ab dann sollte jedem allmählich klar sein, dass das Gewicht eines Menschen nur den Menschen selbst angeht.


----------



## Cørradø (26. Juni 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich mein es kommt aber auch drauf an wo das Gewicht steckt, aber du wächst eh noch, also würd ich mir darüber nicht so die Gedanken machen.


So siehts aus!
Mit 15 auf gar keinen Fall narrisch machen lassen!

9Kilo im ersten Jahr sind super. Weiter so Deathstyle!

@ToNk: Du hast 20 Kilo zuwenig auf den Rippen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Carepakete bitte umgehend an....

@Grushdak: Da biste echt an der Obergrenze (,so wie ToNk an der unteren...). Wieder mal bewahrheitet sich: Kindermund tut Wahrheit kund! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Spass ohne: ich kenn die "Faustregel" auch noch... denke die stammt aus Oma's Zeiten und beschreibt in der Wohlstandgesellschaft die Obergrenze.


----------



## Haggelo (26. Juni 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,82m und wiege 77kg, allerdings hab ich im letzten jahr knapp 9kg zugenommen durch Training.. also ich finde nicht das du zu viel wiegst..
> Ich mein es kommt aber auch drauf an wo das Gewicht steckt, aber du wächst eh noch, also würd ich mir darüber nicht so die Gedanken machen.



Iwie nur bauch und bissel an der brust ... sonst bin ich überall richtig schlank ....


----------



## Benrok (26. Juni 2009)

Nach den Werten dürftest du nicht wirklich dick sein.
Aber selbst wenn ...
In meiner Jugendzeit war ich auch ein bisschen mollich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Inzwischen durch Sport etc aber gar nicht mehr.
Jedenfalls darf man sich einfach nicht verunsichern lassen, denn egal wie dick du bist hast du eigentlich nur Probleme wenn du dich selbst verunsichern lässt und kein Selbstvertrauen hast.
Also solltest du einfach ein Gewicht haben das dir selber gefällt.
Wenn andere ein Problem damit haben ist das ihrs.


----------



## Grushdak (26. Juni 2009)

Jetzt weiß ich, warum der Link oben bei mir nicht ging - er wurde falsch verlinkt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



richtig -> *bmi-rechner.net* (und nicht .de)




> Ihr BMI: 24.6
> 
> Normaler BMI für Ihr Alter: 21 - 26


So schaut's bei mir aus.


----------



## Wowneuling (26. Juni 2009)

Hab es editiert. Danke,Grushdak, für den Hinweis.


----------



## Minastirit (26. Juni 2009)

bmi ist der grösste mist
muskelmasse ist auch schwer ... ein kämpfer einer sportart ist oft relativ schwer und das totale gegenteil von dick
ich z.b. hab keine waage zuhause und rechne auch meinem bmi nid aus solange ich finde mein bauch ist dünn und ich fühl mich wohl ..

size 0 und der ganze mode scheiss würd ich sowiso verbiten .. abgemagerte frauen im tv ist einfach nur wtf -.-  wenn ich knochen sehn will geh ich ins museum ;D

also solange du dich gut fühlst ist alles in ordnung ..


----------



## neo1986 (26. Juni 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> bmi ist der grösste mist
> muskelmasse ist auch schwer ... ein kämpfer einer sportart ist oft relativ schwer und das totale gegenteil von dick
> ich z.b. hab keine waage zuhause und rechne auch meinem bmi nid aus solange ich finde mein bauch ist dünn und ich fühl mich wohl ..
> 
> ...


würde ich auch sagen bin leicht übergewichtich (1.83 und wiege 75kg) bmi sagt ich währe normal aber aussehen tut es nicht so....fühle mich trotzdem wohl und mit der richtigen kleidung fällt so ein kleiner bauch auch keinem auf......


----------



## Thoor (26. Juni 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> bmi ist der grösste mist
> muskelmasse ist auch schwer ... ein kämpfer einer sportart ist oft relativ schwer und das totale gegenteil von dick
> ich z.b. hab keine waage zuhause und rechne auch meinem bmi nid aus solange ich finde mein bauch ist dünn und ich fühl mich wohl ..
> 
> ...


Feardotcom ist fett!!!111einself

nene spass beiseite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir gings früher gleich wie dir, doch bedenke das deine "Feinde" nen Grund suchen auf dir rumzureiten, und da bietet sich der Bauch (man beaechte, schwer zu sein heisst nich das man nen dicken Bauch hat und umgekehrt) an, wenn du aber nen Ausländer wegen seiner Herkunft mobbst bist du ein Rassist... aber das gehört woanders rein :>

Und in der Jugned/Pubertät wächst der Körper halt nunmal in die Breite, wieder in die Höhe, wieder in die Breite etc, wichtig ist nur den wichtigen Moment abzupassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dat wird schon kleener 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (27. Juni 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> würde ich auch sagen bin leicht übergewichtich (1.83 und wiege 75kg) bmi sagt ich währe normal aber aussehen tut es nicht so....fühle mich trotzdem wohl und mit der richtigen kleidung fällt so ein kleiner bauch auch keinem auf......


hängt auch immer davon ab, wo genau das Fett verteilt ist.


----------



## Lillyan (27. Juni 2009)

Wenn du sicher gehen willst geh zu einem Arzt oder Fitnessberater, lass den Fettanteil in deinem Körper messen. Grundsätzlich gilt: wenn du dich wohl fühlst ist es in Ordnung, wenn nicht änder etwas. Wenn du aber tatsächlich einen kleinen Bauch- und Brustansatz hast würde ich dir eher raten ein wenig zu tranieren anstatt zu hungern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (27. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wenn du sicher gehen willst geh zu einem Arzt oder Fitnessberater, lass den Fettanteil in deinem Körper messen. Grundsätzlich gilt: wenn du dich wohl fühlst ist es in Ordnung, wenn nicht änder etwas. Wenn du aber tatsächlich einen kleinen Bauch- und Brustansatz hast würde ich dir eher raten ein wenig zu tranieren anstatt zu hungern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie traniert man sowas denn weg ? hab sowas noch nie gemacht


----------



## Stress05 (27. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> tranieren anstatt zu hungern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja super man frisst weiter Süsse und pommes Etc das bring dann Viel zu Tranieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

auser das man die Kalorien ab baut die man sich heute zu tage über mässig zu sich nimmt 

Ich würde wenn Tranieren willst 
1.zu artz der solle mit dir gesunden speisse plan zusammen stellen
2.nach einem fitessudios umsehen in deiner nehe Keine angst wenn du nicht weiss wie die Geräte gehen wirt die auch alles erklärt und wie macn richtig traniert einfach fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

3.sich  gesund ernären aber auch kein süss es essen und trinke etc ! der artz wirt dir sicher alles sagen! ^^ und dann so 2-3 in der woche muskel Traning wirt aus dem fat mukkis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (27. Juni 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> Ja super man frisst weiter Süsse und pommes Etc das bring dann Viel zu Tranieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann hast du mich falsch verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich denke nicht, dass er wirklich zu viel Gewicht hat (er liegt ja eigentlich im Idealgewicht), sondern einfach nur untrainiert ist und daher ein wenig... "wabbelig" ist. Ein paar Situps täglich können da schon wunder wirken.


----------



## Haggelo (27. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> ein wenig... "wabbelig"



So ist es

Wie lange dauert das denn mit situps ca. (keine muskeln sondern nur das wabbelige weg)? hab leider überhaupt keine vorstellung davon


----------



## Deathstyle (27. Juni 2009)

Yo, Lilly bringts schon ziemlich auf den Punkt - ich mein ich persönlich kenn das Problem nicht, ich kann essen was ich will und soviel ich will - ich nehme eher ab dabei.. Aber letztendlich ist die Sache des Trainings weit gesünder und auch angenehmer für dich.
Es wird wahrscheinlich schon reichen wenn du die Masse in Form bringst. - Das klingt so fies ;>



Cørradø schrieb:


> 9Kilo im ersten Jahr sind super. Weiter so Deathstyle!



Danke, bin aber quasi schon an meinem Limit (ich schätz mal 80kg, mehr wirds auf keinen Fall), also großartig mehr Masse möcht ich nicht, von daher trainier ich zur Zeit nur auf Kraft und werd das wohl auch beibehalten - wenn ich mich zu unseren Bullen stelle seh ich nur aus wie die hälfte von denen, aber mir gefällts. :]


Edit: 
@Haggelo:
Wenn du dich jetzt auf zu Hause-Training beschränkst kommt das drauf an wie konsequent und ausdauernd du bist. Wichtig ist das einfach mal einzuführen und eine Regelmäßigkeit reinzubringen, für nen trainierten Bauch reicht in der Regel schon der Impuls des Trainings (allerdings sieht man die Bauchmuskeln auch nicht wenn man das Pölsterchen nicht wegtrainiert). 
Ich würde dir eher empfehlen richtig mit Sport/Training anzufangen, weil diese zu Hause Sache ziehen nur die wenigsten richtig durch..
Ansonsten Standartspruch: 

- mehrere Übungen raus suchen
- diese Übungen richtig (!) ausführen
- diese Übungen dann mit mehreren Wiederholungen je ~3 Sätze machen (sprich 3x 30 Liegestütze, immer 30 machen, kurze Pause und weiter)
- das ganze dann möglichst täglich


----------



## Lillyan (27. Juni 2009)

Haggelo schrieb:


> So ist es
> 
> Wie lange dauert das denn mit situps ca. (keine muskeln sondern nur das wabbelige weg)? hab leider überhaupt keine vorstellung davon


Es kommt darauf an. Ich habe (als ich jünger war *hust*) eine Weile mal ziemlich viele Situps mit Hilfsgerät gemacht und habe schon 2 Wochen später Komplimente für meinen Bauch bekommen. Wie viele kann ich nicht mehr sagen, da es gut 13 Jahre her ist, aber wenn man sich morgens und abends ein paar Minuten Zeit nimmt bringt es einem untrainierten schon sehr viel. Eventuell noch ein paar Liegestütze, für beides braucht man nicht viel Geld auszugeben und es ist recht effektiv, wenn man nicht zum wandelnden Muskelpaket werden will :> Wenn es dir gefällt und du weiter machen willst würde ich dir dann aber auch ein Fitnesscenter empfehlen.


----------



## Stress05 (27. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Dann hast du mich falsch verstanden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ach so sry ^^ hab ich dich echt falsch verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (27. Juni 2009)

ganz so mit dem wabblig wegtrainieren ist es aber nicht. wenn man trainiert vergrößert man die muskelmasse und somit auch die entsprechenden konture, das ist soweit richtig. allerdings spannt das nicht zwangsläufig den bauch, denn das fett darüber ist ja immernoch da. um also ein ergebnis zu sehen gehört auch eine bessere ernährung. möchte man zusätzlich die muskeln genau abgrenzen können, sollte man weniger flüssigkeit zu sich nehmen. die dadurch leichte dehydration lässt die muskeln mehr form annehmen(allerdings auch kraftloser, beliebter trick bei bodybuilderwettbewerben). allerdings muss ich sagen das ich den kult um dieses rudiment nicht ganz verstehe. zwar hab auch ich in letzter zeit intensiv trainiert und durch richtige ernährung 12kg in anderthalb monaten abgenommen(derzeitiger bmi von 21, aber da geht noch mehr^^), aber den bauch nie gezielt trainiert. dennoch zeichnen sich die konturen ab. die muskeln hat man schließlich auch ohne training schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich würd eher rückenmuskulaturtraining empfehlen. das sorgt für eine gesunde haltung und belastbarkeit und trainiert beiläufig auch etwas die bauchmuskeln.


----------



## Haggelo (27. Juni 2009)

Hab mich etwas im internet erkundigt und herausgefunden das laufen viel effektiver als situps sein sollen ... stimmt das ?


----------



## Deathstyle (27. Juni 2009)

Rücken trainiert sich relativ schwierig alleine zu Hause ohne Gerätschaften, lediglich Gymnastik kann man machen..

Aber natürlich trainiert sich dein Bauch mit, bei fast jeder (!) Übung die du machst/machen kannst, selbst im Studio, brauchst du eine Gewisse Körperspanne für deine Haltung und die kommt vom Bauch - daher sagte ich ja das Impulse in der Regel bereits ausreichen.
Das mit dem Bauchpolster lässt sich durch schlichtes Ausdauertraining aber auch recht gut bekämpfen, so ist es ja nicht.

Von dem Dehydrierungstrick würd ich dringenst abraten, das ist alles andere als gesund! Weder für deine Muskeln, noch für deine Birne und das ganze dafür das es ne Stunde besser aussieht? Wtf!

@Haggelo:
Was willst du denn eigentlich? Abnehmen, also Fett abbauen? Dann natürlich laufen - ist doch selbstverständlich.. 
Situps beanspruchen deinen Körper ganz anders und wirken sich dann auch anders aus. - Sie dienen eher den Muskelaufbau als dem Fettabbau.


----------



## Konov (27. Juni 2009)

Eigtl wurde schon alles gesagt...

Trotzdem nochma zur Zusammenfassung von meiner Seite: 

Trainieren statt weniger essen.
Ernährung etwas umstellen, bedenke du musst nicht gleich zum Vegetarier mutieren o.ä.... brauchst ja auch Fleisch und Milchprodukte, aber ist ne Wissenschaft für sich.

Wenns nur um deinen Bauch geht, dann einfach situps, liegestützen regelmässig machen, 3-4 die Woche. Nach 5 Wochen solltest du erste Ergebnisse sehen, bzw. spüren. So wars jedenfalls bei mir.
Nen leichten Bauch hab ich immer noch, bedenke: Das ist normal. Man redet sich auch schnell etwas ein, von wegen der Bauch ist dick, aber es kommt auf die Perspektive an. Im Spiegel seh ich aus wie Adonis aber wenn ich an mir runtergucke hab ich das Gefühl, der Bauch ist zu dick. Also erst alles checken, dann überlegen was du ändern solltest... bzw. willst.

Regelmässiges Laufen ist auch nicht verkehrt, trägt auf jedenfall zur besseren Kondition bei.

IMO ist das wichtigste bei der ganzen sache: Wenn du wirklich etwas sichtbar bzw. deutlich ändern willst, musst du umbedingt am Ball bleiben auf Dauer. Also nicht 5 Wochen was machen und dann wieder aufhören... regelmässig was machen, 2-3 Tage Pause sind auch mal ok. Aber viel mehr sollte es nicht werden, sonst kommt der Körper ausm Rhythmus und die Erfolge dürften sich schnell einstellen.


----------



## tear_jerker (27. Juni 2009)

durch konovs spiegelbeispiel erinnert möchte ich noch hinzufügen, den bauch nicht im sitzen in hinblick auf "dicke" begutachten. die natürliche bauchfalte könnte da sonst etwas erschrecken^^


----------



## Lillyan (27. Juni 2009)

Also, was ich vorgeschlagen habe war natürlich vor dem Hintergrund, dass das Gewicht in Ordnung ist. Wenn man größere Ergebnisse will sollte man natürlich die Ernährung umstellen, laufen, ins Fitnessstudio, schwimmen etc. pp., aber das scheint hier ja gar nicht der Fall zu sein? Man muss ja nicht gleich übertreiben, wenn man den Bauch nur ein wenig straffen will. Es kommt auch immer auf die Person an... der eine kann sowas besser durchziehen, wenn man nur jeden Tag ein paar Minuten opfern muss, der andere trainiert lieber gleich intensiver. Letztendlich mußt du für dich entscheiden was dir am meisten Spaß macht und welches Ergebnis du erzielen willst.


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Juni 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> size 0 und der ganze mode scheiss würd ich sowiso verbiten .. abgemagerte frauen im tv ist einfach nur wtf -.-  wenn ich knochen sehn will geh ich ins museum ;D


thats right man!

edit: bauchstraffen etc. einfahc mal ins fitnessstudio gehn und bissl beraten lassen oder google fragen oder youtube da gibts manchmal wirklich gute anleitungen für fitnessübungen


----------



## Agyros (28. Juni 2009)

Man kann grundsätzlich nicht an einer Stelle des Körpers was "wegtrainieren".

Der einzige Weg Fett loszuwerden ist nen Energiedefizit - wie Du das erreichst bleibt Dir überlassen. Wobei ich auf ne gute Ernährung mit Ausdauertraining bauen würde. Nur durch SitUp bauen sich Muskeln auf -> richtig. Aber das Fettpölsterchen darüber bleibt bestehen. 

Deathstyle hat das ganze schon ganz gut beschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Nen leichten Bauch hab ich immer noch, bedenke: Das ist normal. Man redet sich auch schnell etwas ein, von wegen der Bauch ist dick, aber es kommt auf die Perspektive an. Im Spiegel seh ich aus wie Adonis aber wenn ich an mir runtergucke hab ich das Gefühl, der Bauch ist zu dick. Also erst alles checken, dann überlegen was du ändern solltest... bzw. willst.



Ui, und ich dachte das geht nur mir so *g* Im Spiegel sieht man die Ansätze eines Sixpacks, schau ich dann runter wunder ich mich wo die hin sind. Allerdings sehen andere die auch, bin vor nicht allzu langer Zeit noch gefragt worden, was ich dafür machen würde ... Dabei ess ich viel und gerne, Sport nur Bogenschiessen und eben nen paar Crunches, Liegestütz, Klimmzüge. 

Im Sitzen darf man natürlich nie gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Finger weg von dehydration und sowas, das ist was für profis vor wettkämpfen - aber nicht für normale Menschen. Das geht auf die Gesundheit.


----------



## Kono (shat) (28. Juni 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Man nehme seine Größe und ziehe einen Meter ab.
> So hat man den Wert für das Mittelgewicht.
> 
> Bin 170 cm und wiege so 71 kg.
> Nach der Formel sollte ich Normalgewicht haben.


die rechnung ist total veraltet und gilt heute nicht mehr, in der form

formel lautet: körpergröße - 100 : 10% bei männer/15% bei frauen
mit der rechnung hat man das idealgewicht

bmi, finde ich aber treffender
Formel wäre: gewicht (kg) : (körpergröße in meter)² = bmi


zum te
nein, du bist nicht dick, und selbst wenn, wäre es auch nichtschlimm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (28. Juni 2009)

Ein Spiegel oder ein Foto von sich selbst machen hilft dabei auch, da man dann eine andere perspektive hat, ich habe auch noch einen kleinen Minibauch und das bei einem BMI von unter 19 *hust* Aber halt nur, wenn ich an mir runterschaue ^^


----------



## skyline930 (28. Juni 2009)

Naja, ich hab auch ein bisschen Bäuchlein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich wiege 80kg und bin 1,90 groß, 16 Jahre alt.



> BMI: 22.2 - das bedeutet: Normalgewicht
> 
> Normaler BMI für Ihr Alter: 17.6 - 25



Aber: auch wenn bei mir da jetzt Übergewicht stünde, wärs mir herzlich egal, ich fühl mich so wohl ich bin ^_^


----------



## Deathstyle (28. Juni 2009)

Ich finde es übrigens sowohl bei Männern als auch bei Frauen deutlich attraktiver wenn jemand 5Kg zu viel als 5Kg zu wenig drauf hat - vorallem bei Frauen! ;]

@Bauchthema, das geht mir relativ ähnlich, wenn ich mich morgens vorn Spiegel stelle denk ich "Geil!" und dann 20 mins Später beim Shirt anziehen sieht man iwie nur leichte Konturen, liegt aber halt auch am Blickwinkel. - ne Freundin hat aber gestern beim tanzen festgestellt das mans doch arg gut fühlt :>
Das war natürlich erstmal voll der Egopush.. ^^


----------



## Thront (28. Juni 2009)

jo bist zu dick


----------



## Emosocke (28. Juni 2009)

Also meiner Meinung nach ist das so : Man ist nur zu dick wenn; a) man sich selbst zu dick findet, oder b) der Arzt sagt man ist zu dick.

Der BMI ist ein Richtwert und berücksichtigt weder die Knochenmasse, noch die Muskelmasse, die wie man weiß bei jedem Menschen verschieden sein kann. Aber als Richtwert finde ich den BMI durchaus sinnvoll.


----------



## dalai (28. Juni 2009)

Bei Personen die noch wachsen (wie das mit 15 Jahren der Fall ist), kann man nicht einfach ohne weiteres auf den BMI-Wert vertrauen. Der BMI ist nur bedingt aussagekräftig, so spielt auch dein Muskelanteil eine Rolle. Ausserdem den Körperfettanteil berücksichtigen, der abhängig von Geschlecht und Alter ist. Unter 20 Jahren sollte dieser Wert unter 22 % liegen, bei diesem Wert weiss ich jedoch nicht, wie man ihn berechnet, denn es gibt verschiedene Methoden. 

Bei deinem Alter ist die Grenze von Normalgewicht zu Übergewicht jedoch sehr schnell erreicht, also nicht nur blind auf den BMI-Wert vertrauen. War selber auch sehr lange leicht untergewichtig, das wechselte dann aber innerhalb von 2 jahren zu leichtem Übergewicht (so mit 14 oder so), was ich dann abtrainierte, jetzt habe ich einen BMI von 22.4.


----------



## Stancer (28. Juni 2009)

Also BMI könnt ihr vergessen, der Wert sagt gar nichts aus. Wie schon gesagt wurde wiegt Muskelmasse mehr als Fett. D.h. nur weil jemand schwer ist, heisst das noch lange nicht, das er Fett ist. Körperbau ist da auch ein wenig entscheidend.

Hilfreich wäre eine Körperfettmessung. Normal sind da 15-20% Körperfett, bei Frauen 20-25%.  Ab 30% wirds kritisch.
Ich bin 1,79 groß und laut BMI müsste ich 70 Kilo oder so wiegen. So ich mach Ausdauersport und laufe Halbmarathon und in Wettkampfform wiege ich 76Kg, laut BMI beinahe schon Übergewicht. Körperfett habe ich dabei aber um die 12% und unter 10% soll es niemals sein. D.h. wenn ich auf das BMI Gewicht kommen würde wäre ich bereits stark untergewichtig und mein Körperfettanteil wäre auf einem lebensbedrohlichem Niveau


----------



## Davatar (29. Juni 2009)

Ich lese mir hier ausnahmsweise nicht die Antworten durch, sondern geb nur kurz ne Info. Was Du suchst ist der "Body Mass Index", der Dir genau Deine Frage beantwortet. Errechnen kannst Du ihn in Deiner Altersklasse hier. Volljährige Leute können das hier berechnen.
Der Rechner sagt, Dein BMI liegt bei 22.
Der Normale BMI für Dein Alter liegt bei: 17 - 24.4
Das bedeutet Du hast Normalgewicht. Um das kurz zu erläutern: sowohl 17, als auch 24.4 entspricht immernoch dem Normalgewicht. Also musst Du jetzt nicht denken, Du seist zu schwer, weil Du im höheren Bereich liegst. Über 24.4 wärst Du zu dick und unter 17 wärst Du zu dünn.

Aber ganz ehrlich: mach Dir um sowas keine Gedanken. Solange Du nicht unbedingt ne Tonne wiegst stresst das ausser Dir selbst niemanden.
Ausserdem gleicht sich das Essverhalten in Deutschland eh extrem ans Amerikanische an, was bedeutet, dass alle, die sich heute leicht übergewichtig fühlen in 20 Jahren vermutlich eher zu den eher dünnen Leuten gehören. Naja, wer seine Kinder mit Happy Meal und Döner ernährt und den ganzen Tag vor die Glotze setzt muss sich nicht wundern, wenn sie eines Tages nicht mehr ganz dem Idealgewicht entsprechen...


----------



## iRoniQ (29. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen.

22Jahre alt, 201cm mit 85kg würde aber gerne auf 90-95kg hoch schaffe es aber leider nicht... xD
Bin einfach nur LANG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aus!

Aja kleiner lass dir ned einreden du wärst FETT und selbst wenn es so wäre sie sind nur NEIDISCH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg
pewpeww


----------



## Rebotic (29. Juni 2009)

19, 1,79m ,55kg

Das pendelt sich halt alles iwo ein mit der Zeit...also zu dick bist du lange nicht


----------



## Thrainan (29. Juni 2009)

Das menschenbild bezüglich zu dick/dünn ist ja heute völlig daneben. Wo laufen den bitte auf der Straße die ganzen leute rum die auch nur halbwegs so aussehen was wir in der Werbung, oder auch bei WoW & Co. zu sehen bekommen. 

Ich war Zeit lebens immer etwas untergewichtig und manche leute hatten angst das ich bei Wind wegfliege 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nicht weil ich zu wenig gegessen hab, sondern weil mein Stoffwechel halt so tickt. Inzwischen habe ich Haarausfall werde nächstes jahr 30 und merke das man schon mit ende 20 anfängt leichter zuzunehmen. Inzwischen habe ich eine kleine Bierwampe und arbeite fleisig daran noch ein wenig kuscheliger  *g* zu werden. Natürlich ist es nicht gesund wirklich Fett zu sein, aber bischen Fett hat jeder irgendwo. 

Zum Sport: Laufen ist eigentlich nen angehnemer Sport. Allein kannst du nebenbei musik höhren, oder such dir nen partner um nebenbei zu quatschen. Auf jeden fall langsam anfangen, beim Joggen rennt man nicht. Man muss dabei reden können.


----------



## Stancer (29. Juni 2009)

Naja und wer ist schuld an diesem verfälschtem Idealbild ?

Ganz klar Sender wie RTL, RTL2 oder Pro7.

Ich erinner mich noch gut an die erste Staffel von Heidi Klums Next Topmodel, wo die eine bildhübsche Frau als "zu dick" bezeichnet haben. Ich bin fast vom Stuhl gefallen, denn die war wirklich absolut schlank.
Richtig primitiv wirds bei dem, was momentan auf RTL2 läuft "Extrem schön", wo der Eindruck vermittelt wird man muss alles durch OP´s wegoperieren.

Das solche Sendungen nicht ohne Folgen bleiben bzw. keinen Eindruck hinterlassen scheint dem Staat wohl egal zu sein. Killerspiele zu verbieten ist ja wesentlich sinnvoller....


----------



## Agyros (30. Juni 2009)

Joa, kenne einige - vor allem Mädels - die sich zu dick finden, obwohl da schon eher zu wenig dran ist ;(. Schuld sind da die sogenannten Topmodels und die genannten Sendungen.

Bei Männern sieht das eh anders aus - wie oft hört man Sprüche wie "Mann ohne Bauch ist nen Krüppel" usw. - auch von Frauen ... 

Im Klamotten seh ich auch eher sehr dünn aus, bei 186 und ca 80 kg. Zum Glück ist Sommer und man kann in knappen Shirts oder Oberkörper frei rumrennen, da kommen wenigstens keine Sprüche mehr man solle "mehr essen". Dabei sind meine Essgewohnheiten alles andere als Diättauglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juni 2009)

die antwort auf diese frage würde ein profilbild also ein bild von der seite bei dir extrem erleichtern fällt mir ein


----------



## Haggelo (1. Juli 2009)

Agyros schrieb:


> da kommen wenigstens keine Sprüche mehr man solle "mehr essen".



Die Sprüche würde ich gerne hören  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress05 (1. Juli 2009)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Die Sprüche würde ich gerne hören
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gut esse mehr ! Jop oder es Gibt Kloppe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Freund von mir ist arsch dünn aber der kann Schoki alles mögliche süßes essen der Nimmt nicht zu !


----------



## Haggelo (1. Juli 2009)

Habe jetzt mal 3-4 tage eine  starke diät gemacht , und habe an den hüften etwas verloren ( wo eig vorher fast nix war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) ... die brust ist auch ein wenig zurückgegangen...

War auch beim arzt und er meinte ich wäre auf keinen fall zu dick , hätte nur einen ''kleinen'' bauch ...

Naja ich mache jetzt noch etwas sport um den bauch wegzubekommen

DANKE für die tipps


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2009)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Die Sprüche würde ich gerne hören
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


die hör ich auch ständig


----------



## Stancer (1. Juli 2009)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Habe jetzt mal 3-4 tage eine  starke diät gemacht , und habe an den hüften etwas verloren ( wo eig vorher fast nix war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Starke Diät ? Das hört sich so nach "nix gegessen" an. Wenn dem so ist : Riesen Fehler. Wenn man die tägliche Kalorienzufuhr auf unter ca. 600Kcal treibt schaltet der Körper in ne Art Sparmodus. Das hat mehrere Folgen :

1. Man ist weniger Aktiv und fühlt sich matt/schlapp
2. Die Verdauung wird verlangsamt um zugeführte Nahrung noch besser und länger zu verwehrten
3. Die Fettreserven werden so langsam wie möglich abgebaut um möglichst lange davon zu leben

Der Nachteil davon ist allerdings, wenn man dann wieder mit normaler Ernährung beginnt : Der Körper stellt sich nämlich nicht sofort wieder um, sondern erst langsam. D.h. führt man wieder normal Nahrung zu wird diese sehr stark und lange verwehrtet und die Kalorienaufnahme ist deutlich höher. Die Folge ist der bekannte JoJo Effekt.

Gewicht verliert man ausserdem nicht in 3-4 Tagen. Es gibt zwar diese Blitzdiäten aber die sind nicht wirklich gut für die Gesundheit und es ist danach quasi unmöglich das erreichte Gewicht zu halten. Effektiv abnehmen bedeutet etwa 0,5Kg pro Woche und das erreicht man durch angepasste Ernährung. Man reduziert die tägliche Kalorenaufnahme auf ein gesundes Maß und verzichtet auf Verführer (Kalorienbomben wie Schokoriegel).

Die tägliche Kalorienaufnahme sollte 1000Kcal normal nicht unterschreiten, da sonst die Wahrscheinlichkeit dieses Sparmodus besteht. Normal kann man sagen für erwachsene Männer liegt der normale tägliche Kalorienbedarf bei :

1. Hauptsächlich sitzender Tätigkeit (Bürojob): 1200Kcal/Tag
2. Mittelschwere Arbeit : 1600Kcal/Tag
3. Schwere Arbeit : 2000Kcal/Tag
4. Sehr schwere Arbeit (Stahlbetonbauer, Straßenbauer etc.) : 2400Kcal/Tag

Grundsätzlich gilt :

Abnehmen = Verbrauchte Kalorien > benötigte Kalorien

Sport ist sehr hilfreich, denn dadurch werden Muskeln aufgebaut die permanent mit Energie versorgt werden müssen. D.h. Muskelaufbautraining ist die beste Form Kalorien zu verbrennen. Besonders effektiv ist Kraftsport und Ausdauersport.
Michael Phelps (Profischwimmer, der bei Olympia 2008 8 Goldmedallien im Schwimmen gewonnen hat) brauchte zur Olympiazeit pro Tag über 10000Kcal, allein das Frühstück hatte mehr als 5000Kcal und an dem Kerl war kein Gramm Fett, ging alles sofort in die Muskeln bzw wurde von denen verbrannt !


----------



## sympathisant (1. Juli 2009)

ausserdem haste die kilos nach deiner "diät" sofort wieder drauf ... 

dauerhaft die ernährung umstellen hilft da mehr.


----------



## Wowneuling (1. Juli 2009)

Ich bin gerade in diesem Thema gelandet, mit der Absicht mal wieder den Lehrer zu geben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Glück war Stancer etwas schneller. So hat er mir einiges an Tipparbeit erspart. Denn dem Beitrag von Stancer (#59) ist absolut nichts hinzufügen und erst recht nicht zu streichen.

Halte dich (bzw. alle die abnehmen möchten) an die Worte von Stancer, dann wird das auch langfristig etwas. Ich weiß, dass viele immer versuchen eine radikale Methode zu wählen, weil Sie denken, dass wenn man nichts isst, es ja nur bergab gehen kann mit dem Gewicht. Ohne hier von neuem auszuholen; Stancer schreibt deutlich, warum das ein lang anhaltender Irrglaube ist.


----------



## Wowneuling (1. Juli 2009)

Aufgrund von einem Lag hab ich das ganze leider dreifach gepostet. Sorry. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowneuling (1. Juli 2009)

Aufgrund von einem Lag hab ich das ganze leider dreifach gepostet. Sorry. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (1. Juli 2009)

Ich habe selbst vor einigen Jahren 10 Kilo abgenommen und es hat damals recht lange gedauert. Es gibt keine Wunderdiäten, mit denen man in einer Woche das Wunschgewicht erreicht. Das ist bloße Geldmacherei. Jeder Arzt oder Ernährungsexperte wird dir empfehlen, deine Ernährung dauerhaft umzustellen. 

Wie meine Vorredner bereits sagten: hungern bringt absolut nichts. Dein Körper beginnt auf Sparflamme zu arbeiten und lagert nach Ende der Diät doppelt so schnell wieder Fettreserven ein. Zudem wird es dir bei einer Nulldiät nicht gut gehen. Die Konzentration leidet, man fühlt sich schnapp, bekommt Kopfschmerzen und ist unzufrieden. Vielleicht treibt es einen vor lauter Heißhunger auch das eine oder andere mal nachts an den Kühlschrank.

Wenn du dauerhaft Gewicht verlieren und gesünder leben willst, brauchst du ein gutes Ernährungskonzept. 
Es bringt nichts, sich etwas zu verkneifen. Man darf sich ruhig hier und da als Belohnung ein Stück Schokolade oder einmal in der Woche sein Liebligsgericht gönnen. Solange man sich sonst gesund und ABWECHSLUNGSREICH ernährt, schadet das nicht. 
Gesunde Ernährung muss nicht schwer sein.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2009)

Abnehmen?

Ich empfehle die Magen-Darm-Grippe-Diät, du wirst es nicht glauben aber die ist SCHEIßeffektiv
(gut es funktioniert wirklich aber es is ekelhaft)

ne ernsthaft ne ausgewogene Ernährung verbunden mit Sport machts aber das is halt keine 3-Minuten Lösung sondern dauert.


----------



## Nofel (1. Juli 2009)

Ich hab durch ein Foto abgenommen. Foto von meinem Bauch an die Kühlschranktür gehangen und gut ist. Außerdem total die Ernährung umgestellt. Süßigkeiten einen Beutel (bzw. Tafel) die Woche. 4 Äpfel(oder sonst was) am Tag. Morgens Müsli (an die Portionsangabe halten), Mittags 3 Scheiben Vollkornbrot und abends etwas kochen, wobei das keine Fertiggerichte sein sollten. 

Dazu Bewegung. Das klappt sehr gut von 110kg auf 85kg runter und jetzt Arbeite ich mich durch Sport an mein Wohlfühlgewicht ran. Also noch 10 kg zunehmen.


----------



## Zonalar (1. Juli 2009)

Ich bin 16

bin 182 cm gross

und wiege 73.3 Kg.

Dabei esse ich von Zuckerwatte zu Tiefkühlpizza, bis hn zu Lasagne, alles, was ich zwischen die Finger bekomme^^ Salat mag ich ned und meide es. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin glücklich mit meinem Körper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps: Ich rate trotzdem. Übet Disziplin, bei den Mahlzeiten. Früchte sind auch super lecker, und man muss ned immer Cola zum Frühstück trinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cørradø (1. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> bin 182 cm gross
> 
> und wiege 73.3 Kg.
> 
> Dabei esse ich von Zuckerwatte zu Tiefkühlpizza, bis hn zu Lasagne, alles, was ich zwischen die Finger bekomme^^ Salat mag ich ned und meide es.


Liest sich, als seist du ein kleiner Ekto... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Diäten: Wurd schon mehrfach geschrieben: Is Bullshit!
Der menschliche Körper ist aus nem Modelljahr von vor 10.000 Jahren ^^ Für die Evolution ist sone Zeitspanne ein Wimpernschlag. Für den Überfluss in unseren Breiten an Nahrung ist er nicht eingestellt. Noch vor 100 Jahren waren Hungersnöte nichts seltenes. Wenn der Körper keine Nahrung bekommt - du fastest, diätest - dann merkt er sich "oh ich krieg nix zu essen, ich werde verhungern" und bei der nächsten Gelegenheit setzt er Polster an für die nächste "Hungerphase". Vor 10.000 Jahren (selbst vor 100) war das wichtig und wer's gut konnte hatte nen Selektionsvorteil! Dieses Phänomen kennt man heute ganz trivial als "Jojo-Effekt". Und schützen kann sich vor dem niemand!
Besonders tragisch ist das bei Frauen. Die nehmen an der Oberweite ab und setzen am Hinter dann wieder an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das "schnelle" Abnehmen ist ein Ammenmärchen! Jeder (Mensch/Pseudo-Arzt/Verkäufer/Werbespot, jede Kur/Diät/Ernährungsplan ...), der das verspricht lügt!
Am Anfang verlierst eh lediglich Wasser. "Abnehmen" ist ein langwieriger Prozess und der ist NICHT zu Ende, sobald die ersten Pfunde gepurzelt sind. Durch nicht Essen nimmt man jedenfalls nicht (dauerhaft) ab. Egal wie man's dreht oder wendet. In der Pubertät würd ich davon sowieso Abstand nehmen.


----------



## Yldrasson (1. Juli 2009)

Ich bin 17 Jahre alt, 1,67 Meter groß und wiege ungefähr 49 Kilogramm. Trotzdem bin ich irgendwie nicht "dürr", sondern eher schlank, was bedeutet, dass man weder meine Rippen sehen kann, noch irgend etwas anderes, in der Art. Obwohl ich damit (relativ) Untergewichtig bin, bin ich doch vollkommen gesund - und sehe auch so aus.
Ich denke deswegen, dass das persönliche Gewicht total unterschiedlich sein kann. Was für den einen schon krankhaft fettleibig ist, ist für den anderen Normalgewicht. Das kommt halt auf die Größe, bzw. die Verteilung an.

Ansonsten kann ich nur den mittlerweile ziemlich ausgeleierten, aber nichtsdestorotz wahren Spruch zitieren: "So, wie du man sich wohl fühlt, ist es am besten. Jeder ist speziell." =)

LG
Yldrasson


----------



## Agyros (2. Juli 2009)

> 1. Hauptsächlich sitzender Tätigkeit (Bürojob): 1200Kcal/Tag
> 2. Mittelschwere Arbeit : 1600Kcal/Tag
> 3. Schwere Arbeit : 2000Kcal/Tag
> 4. Sehr schwere Arbeit (Stahlbetonbauer, Straßenbauer etc.) : 2400Kcal/Tag



Öh, was sind denn das für Zahlen ? Allein mein Grundumsatz liegt bei knapp 1800 ... d.h. wenn ich den ganzen Tag aufm Arsch sitze. Ansonsten stimme ich deinem Post komplett zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Bruder hat mit 1.5k sehr erfolgreich abgenommen - der ist Anwendungsentwickler = Bewegung zwischendurch zur Kaffeemaschine.

In der Pubertät würd ich von allen Listen abstand halten. Nen bisschen aufpassen, das man nicht übertreibt und gut. Da kommt es hormonell bedingt schonmal zu Umsätzen von 6k+


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Juli 2009)

Ich komme auf 2,5-2,7 ca.
Habs mal ne Woche jeden Tag aufgerechnet.

Und da war ich Schüler; Sport kommt halt noch dazu und bisl rumwerken im Eigenheim.
Halte diese Zahlen für bisl mager.


----------



## Falathrim (2. Juli 2009)

Ich fang langsam auch an zu schwabbeln :/ 
Auf gut Deutsch heißt dass, dass ich meine Bauchmuskeln kaum noch erkennen kann wenn ich sie anspanne, was etwas arm ist. Mein Gewicht ist allerdings immer noch 1A...höchstens leicht untergewichtig...Körperfettwert steigt aber, was mir nicht gefälllt.

Ich überlege, einen 3 Punkte-Plan zu machen (*g*):
Jeden Morgen vor der Schule schwimmen gehen (Schwimmen, nicht plantschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
2 Mal die Woche ins Fitnessstudio
1-2 Mal die Woche Rudern

Und mich mal wieder ausgewogener ernähren (richtiges Essen, kein Fast Food :/ xD)

Das sollte Wunder wirken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mib2000 (2. Juli 2009)

ich finde die frage sollte eher lauten:"fühle ich mich in meinem körper wohl?"

obwohl dann wohl die sinnhaftigkeit des threads nicht gegeben wäre...


----------



## Stancer (2. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ich fang langsam auch an zu schwabbeln :/
> Auf gut Deutsch heißt dass, dass ich meine Bauchmuskeln kaum noch erkennen kann wenn ich sie anspanne, was etwas arm ist. Mein Gewicht ist allerdings immer noch 1A...höchstens leicht untergewichtig...Körperfettwert steigt aber, was mir nicht gefälllt.
> 
> Ich überlege, einen 3 Punkte-Plan zu machen (*g*):
> ...




Naja Idealgewicht ist auch nicht immer Aussagekräftig. Wie gesagt entscheidend ist der Körperfettanteil. Jemand der absolut keinen Sport macht kann genauso viel wiegen wie nen Nicht-Sportler. Den Unterschied merkt man dann, wenn man die Leute mal nackt sieht oder sie Sport machen. Der Sportler erzielt sein Gewicht hauptsächlich durch Muskeln, der Nichtsportler durch Fett.

Dein Plan klingt schon relativ heftig. Das heisst du machst jeden Tag Sport. Fang langsam mit dem Training an um nicht in einen Status des Übertrainings zu laufen und nur Sport ist auch nicht gesund denn :

Was viele nicht wissen ist, das der Körper nicht beim Sport Muskeln bildet, sondern in der Regenerationsphase also zwischen den Einheiten. Ist einfach ein Anpassungsvorgang. Der Körper erlebt eine Belastung und bildet danach Muskeln um fürs nächste mal besser vorbereitet zu sein. Gönnt man dem Körper daher keine Ruhe oder zu wenig Ruhe kann sich dies sehr negativ auf die Gesundheit auswirken. Zum einen schafft er es gar nicht die nötigen Muskeln aufzubauen, da die Regeneration zu kurz ist und das für dann dazu, das die maximale Leistungsfähigkeit sogar sinkt.

Optimales Training erzielst du nach dem Prinzip der Superkompensation (einfach bei Wiki eingeben)

Mein Tip an dich :

1. Beginne dein Training langsam mit 2-3 Einheiten pro Woche und erhöhe es dann etwa alle 2-3 Wochen um eine weitere Einheit
2. Trainiere Systemathisch d.h. zu Beginn Primär Muskelaufbautraining und Grundlagenausdauer : Das bedeutet bei Gewichten etwa 10-12 Wiederholungen je Satz und im Ausdauerbereich mit einem Puls von etwa 75% der maximalen Herzfrequenz.
3. Auf keinen Fall zu Beginn Maximalkrafttraining (3-4 Wiederholungen bei Gewichten) und im Ausdauerbereich auf keinen Fall Sprints.
4. Nach 1-2 Monaten kannst du dich dann steigern und auch mal pro Woche Maximalkraft/Schnelligkeit einbauen

Damit machste dich dann richtig Fit und jeder Muskel erhöht deinen täglichen Kalorienverbrauch auch wenn du nur den ganzen Tag im Bett liegst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ernährung sollte natürlich auch passen


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Juli 2009)

Ich kann auch noch nen völlig banalen aber ziemlich guten Tip geben:

FRÜHSTÜCKT JEDEN VERDAMMTEN MORGEN ORDENTLICH!
Seid so diszipliniert und zieht euch net nurn Kaffee rein und macht euch los irgendwas zu tun, nein, macht euch was ordentliches zu essen, trinkt genügend und nehmt euch fürn Weg zur Arbeit/Whatever noch immer ne Banane oder nen Apfel mit, das tut dem Körper unglaublich gut.. sofern man es denn regelmäßig tut.
Das hilft auch Leuten die abnehmen wollen, das Frühstück ist ne ziemlich wichtige Mahlzeit.


----------



## Stancer (2. Juli 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich kann auch noch nen völlig banalen aber ziemlich guten Tip geben:
> 
> FRÜHSTÜCKT JEDEN VERDAMMTEN MORGEN ORDENTLICH!
> Seid so diszipliniert und zieht euch net nurn Kaffee rein und macht euch los irgendwas zu tun, nein, macht euch was ordentliches zu essen, trinkt genügend und nehmt euch fürn Weg zur Arbeit/Whatever noch immer ne Banane oder nen Apfel mit, das tut dem Körper unglaublich gut.. sofern man es denn regelmäßig tut.
> Das hilft auch Leuten die abnehmen wollen, das Frühstück ist ne ziemlich wichtige Mahlzeit.



Das Frühstück ist sogar die wichtigste Mahlzeit des Tages, denn daraus resultiert das Wohlbefinden des gesamten Tages. Wer nix futtert wird sich wahrscheinlich relativ schlapp und müde fühlen. Man muss ja bedenken, das wenn man morgens um 7Uhr aufsteht der Körper dann schon gute 10-12 Stunden keine Nahrung mehr bekommen hat, wenn man davon ausgeht, das man am Tag zuvor um etwa 19 Uhr zu Abend gegessen hat.

Ich halte es meistens so :

Frühstück : Viele Vitamine, also Obst.
Mittag : Was leichtes wie nen großen Joghurt (z.b. diese 500g Töpfe von Exquisa) oder halt nen Salat. Auch weil ich Nachmittags meistens Sport mache und dann nix schweres im Magen gebrauchen kann. Zu fettige oder schwer verdauliche Speisen machen zudem ziemlich Müde, da der Körper sich dann nur mit der Verdauung beschäftigt. Ausserdem hab ich Mittags keine Zeit mir groß was zu kochen und Fast Food ist 1. teuer und dazu noch viel zu fettig.
Abend : Ne warme und energiereiche Speise um die Muskeln nach dem Sport wieder aufzufüllen wie Nudeln, Reis oder Kartoffeln.


----------



## Falathrim (2. Juli 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> -fullquote-


Ich hab nicht vor es zu übertreiben, und es ist auch kein Training das auf dicke Muckis abziehlt, sondern auf einen komplett durchtrainierten, athlethischen und vor allem auch ausdauernden Körper. Dass ich langsam anfangen muss ist klar, da ich quasi von 0 (naja so schlimm ist nicht) starte.
Das Schwimmen wird wie gesagt an den Schultagen morgens einfach ein paar Bahnen sein...hilft auch beim Wachwerden, das Schwimmbad ist 100m von hier
Fitness wird dann halt nachmittags/abends sein wenn ich fertig mit Schulzeug bin (Abi ist auch son Ding das gerockt werden will :X) und Rudern zunächst nur als Schulsport, also einmal wöchentlich.


----------



## Stress05 (2. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ich hab nicht vor es zu übertreiben, und es ist auch kein Training das auf dicke Muckis abziehlt, sondern auf einen komplett durchtrainierten, athlethischen und vor allem auch ausdauernden Körper. Dass ich langsam anfangen muss ist klar, da ich quasi von 0 (naja so schlimm ist nicht) starte.
> Das Schwimmen wird wie gesagt an den Schultagen morgens einfach ein paar Bahnen sein...hilft auch beim Wachwerden, das Schwimmbad ist 100m von hier
> Fitness wird dann halt nachmittags/abends sein wenn ich fertig mit Schulzeug bin (Abi ist auch son Ding das gerockt werden will :X) und Rudern zunächst nur als Schulsport, also einmal wöchentlich.


Finde ich super! besonders wenn heute zu tag die leute immer wie fauler werden! aber pack doch wenn du willst noch Joggen für die ausdauer rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frek01 (2. Juli 2009)

bin 1,88 un wiege 65kg 
DU BIST ÜBERGEWICHTIG!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Falathrim (2. Juli 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> Finde ich super! besonders wenn heute zu tag die leute immer wie fauler werden! aber pack doch wenn du willst noch Joggen für die ausdauer rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Noe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab 100m zum Schwimmbad und 50m zum Fitnessstudio...wo soll ich da joggen
Hust, achja, im 20m entfernten Kurpark -.-



Frek01 schrieb:


> bin 1,88 un wiege 65kg
> DU BIST ÜBERGEWICHTIG!!!!!!!!!


Nein, du bist gefährlich untergewichtig.


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Juli 2009)

Frek01 schrieb:


> bin 1,88 un wiege 65kg
> DU BIST ÜBERGEWICHTIG!!!!!!!!!



Wenn überhaupt bist du untergewichtig, ich wiege fast 15 Kg mehr als du und bin 5 cm kleiner und ich bin alles andere als dick, ganz im Gegenteil ;]

@Joggen, ich find joggen so extrem langweilig, ich lauf immer mal wenn ich bock hab 20 mins in der Fitti Bude aber weiter geht auch nicht weil ichs einfach laaahm finde (ya ich weiss, durch Wald oder so ist anders als aufm Laufband, ich hab 11 Jahre Hockey gespielt, das find ich immernoch lahm!). Rudern ist weit geiler für die Ausdauer wie ich finde!

Die Grammatik und ich werden heute keine Freunde..


----------



## Noxiel (2. Juli 2009)

Für 20min Joggen ist vielleicht als Aufwärmübung zu gebrauchen. Zum Abnehmen sollten es mindestens 30 Minuten sein, auch für eine Verbesserung der Kondition sind 60min lockeres Traben besser als 20min schnelles Laufen.


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Für 20min Joggen ist vielleicht als Aufwärmübung zu gebrauchen. Zum Abnehmen sollten es mindestens 30 Minuten sein, auch für eine Verbesserung der Kondition sind 60min lockeres Traben besser als 20min schnelles Laufen.



Ich missbrauche diese Übung auch lediglich um mich aufzuwärmen, ich wollte damit nur zum Ausdruck bringen das ich zwar weiter laufen kann - es aber einfach keinen Spaß macht.., mir jedenfalls nicht! ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Juli 2009)

Zu dick bist du erst, wenn du nimmer durch die Tür passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (3. Juli 2009)

Naja wer Joggen als langweilig und als Qual ansieht darf es gar nicht erst anfangen, denn durchalten wird man es dann eh nicht.

Mir machts zum Beispiel super spass und laufe 50-60Km die Woche. Man muss sich Ziele setzen und ich lauf halt noch halbmarathon und versuch dort mich stets zu verbessern. Jeder Lauf ist quasi nen Kampf gegen mich selbst.
In 1-2 Jahren will ich auch mal nen Marathon laufen, mal sehen.

Jedenfalls ist Joggen auch noch meine Erholung für den Geist. Da kann ich abschalten und mich voll und ganz auf mich konzentrieren. Wenn ich z.b. vor einem Problem stehe gehe ich laufen und denke beim Laufen an die Lösung des Problems. Da kriegt man das laufen schon gar nimmer mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja, beim Joggen sollte man schon mind. 30min am Stück laufen.

Die Intensität des Trainings wirkt sich unterschiedlich auf die Leistung aus :

60-70% der maximalen Herzfrequenz : Regeneration
70-80% : Grundlagenausdauer 1, Muskeln werden aufgebaut, Sauerstoffaufnahme und Kreislauf verbessern sich, Fettverbrennung
75-85% : Grundlagenausdauer 2 , verbesserung der aneroben Schwelle, verbesserte Sauerstoffaufnahme
Über 85% : Tempotraining, maximale Leistungsfähigkeit steigt, Tempohärte

Für jemanden, der sich nur Fit halten will ist der letzte Bereich völlig uninteressant, da man dort fast nur die eingelagerten Kohlenhydrate in den Muskeln verbrennt !


----------



## Caveman1979 (3. Juli 2009)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> bin 15
> ca. 1,74 groß
> ...




Mit deinem Alter solltest du dir da noch keine Sorgen machen da du dich noch im Laufe der nächsten 10 Jahre verändern wirst. Natürlich solltest hin und wieder mal was Körperlich unternehmen aber ansonsten viel spaß in deinem Leben das past schon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (3. Juli 2009)

Ich find laufen auch toll. Laufe 3-4 Mal die Woche, nicht hardcore aber halt 30 Minuten mindestens. Im Schnitt eine Stunde.
Es entspannt irgendwie den Geist, man kriegt den Kopf frei...

Und es macht wirklich beweglicher und fitter allgemein. Man fühlt sich agiler.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mit Musik im Ohr und wenn man die Strecke variiert ist es auch eigentlich gar nicht langweilig. Bei mir geht die Zeit meistens schnell rum. Klar gibts spassigere Sachen, aber ist bei mir auch einfach eine Vorbereitung bzw. ein Training des Körpers. Da muss man halt schwitzen. ^^


----------



## Stancer (3. Juli 2009)

Mit Musik laufen.... damit betrügt man sich doch selbst, da man sich von den Qualen ablenkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann mit Musik nicht laufen da ich dann keine innere Ruhe bekomme und mich nicht auf meinen Körper konzentrieren kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SeelenGeist (3. Juli 2009)

@ Te

Du bist einfach Fett, mach Sport!


----------



## Konov (3. Juli 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Mit Musik laufen.... damit betrügt man sich doch selbst, da man sich von den Qualen ablenkt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



So hab ichs noch nicht gesehen...

Ich bin nur selten ohne Musik gelaufen bisher und habe kaum einen Unterschied bemerkt. Musik macht es für mich eigtl erträglicher. ^^


----------



## Anduris (3. Juli 2009)

gut gebaut biste auf jeden Fall. 
ich würde sagen vllt. auch ein wenig über dem Normalgewicht. Aber nur ganz gering.


----------



## Stancer (3. Juli 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> So hab ichs noch nicht gesehen...
> 
> Ich bin nur selten ohne Musik gelaufen bisher und habe kaum einen Unterschied bemerkt. Musik macht es für mich eigtl erträglicher. ^^




Naja jedem das sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich laufe zum Beispiel am liebsten bei Regen. Kein Arschkalter Winterregen, sondern son milder Regen. Ich lausche dann dem rauschen der Bäume und dem Regen und finde meine innere Ruhe.

Gibt aber auch Läufe wo ich halt wie gesagt über Probleme nachdenke. Manchmal denke ich z.b. nur darüber nach, was ich noch einkaufen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wenn ich Musik will, spiele ich gedanktlich ein Musikstück ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (4. Juli 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Naja jedem das sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ohja bei leichtem Regen laufen ist klasse, irgendwie ist man dann auch nicht so im Arsch.... vllt kühlt das Wasser ein wenig, man weiß es nicht... ^^


----------



## Stress05 (4. Juli 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Ohja bei leichtem Regen laufen ist klasse, irgendwie ist man dann auch nicht so im Arsch.... vllt kühlt das Wasser ein wenig.



Wenn du ins Schwimmbad gehst und badest ^^ hast du auch weniger warm als wenn du nicht im wasser bist oder?


----------



## Stancer (4. Juli 2009)

Klar kühlt der Regen und das heisst der Körper muss weniger schwitzen und verliert nicht so schnell flüssigkeit. 

Die Ermüdung beim Sport beruht ja meistens auf 2 Dingen :

1. Gespeicherte Energie in den Muskeln in Form von Kohlenhydraten, die halten etwa 1 - 2 Stunden
2. Flüssigkeit im Körper. Verliert der Körper viel Flüssigkeit, z.b. durch Schwitzen verliert man bis zu 2 Liter/Std. Dadurch wird das Blut zähflüssiger und der Sauerstofftransport zu den Muskeln geht langsamer. Die Muskeln bekommen dann weniger Sauerstoff und bringen nicht mehr die volle Leistung.

Die Verbrennung von Fettzellen spielt zwar auch ne Rolle aber ist eher unbedeutend und setzt auch erst nach mind. 30min Belastung ein (Die Verbrennung läuft zwar immer, wird aber erst nach 30min die dominante Energiegewinnung) und nur bei niedrigen oder mittleren Belastungen. Bei hohen Belastungen verbrennt man eigentlich nur Kohlenhydrate, weshalb man bei einem sehr schnellen lauf auch schon nach 20min platt sein kann.


----------

